# whoa! Is Effexor making my IBS worse?!?



## alicaisse (Sep 19, 2003)

I never would have made that connection!Tell me more!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Effexor has helped my IBS greatly. It depends on each individual. What kind of problems are you having?


----------

